# Single Round: I Dreamt I Dwealt in Marble Halls: Norman and Sutherland



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

As a break from the craziness of Lady Macbeth I thought I would give you one of the loveliest and most celestial arias. I love both versions of this and Jessye Norman's outfit is the envy of every plus sized drag queen south of the Mason Dixon Line. Both were recorded very early in both divas' career. Sutherland's begins 60 seconds in.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

This is such an old-fashioned piece, one that reminds me of palm courts and _musicales _and tea sandwiches. I like both versions above, though I prefer an orchestral version over the piano-accompanied. I even like Joan’s 1963 version that is not very mushy for the date.

The Norman version seems suspended on a silky legato line. The mid-Atlantic accent she affects suits the _grande dame _postures beautifully. I think queens even north of the Mason-Dixon line would kill for that outfit. The turban alone could do it.

I hadn’t known Norman had recorded this aria (it’s so English I want to call it an _air_), I so associated it with Sutherland, though I didn’t know of the live recording either.

As much as I want to give it to Jessye, I feel I must give it to Joan, for the diction and the extra little curlicues and bird trills she gives us. Besides, The Queen just died.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Young Joan is naturally sweet and makes us believe in her dream, while La Norman clearly already lives in marble halls and is slumming in drag.


----------



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

Much as I relish the grand sound of Jessye's voice, I prefer Joan's sweetness and chsrm in this piece. Joan's diction is better here. Yep. I said it..


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Gosh! Now this takes me back. Exactly 40 years in fact, when a group of young singers and musicians performed what was once known as _The English Ring _at the Three Choirs Festival in Hereford. How the three unconnected light operas (Benedict's *The Lily of Killarney*, Wallace's *Maritana *and Balfe's *The Bohemian Girl*) is a msytery, but they were very popular in the Victorian era. I played the tenor leads in *The Lily of Killarney *and *The Bohemian Girl*, and I remember a young soprano, called Louise Tucker, who later had a huge success in the Nerthelands singing pop versions of classical pieces, played the lead. She had a gorgeous soprano voice and brought the house down with her rendering of this aria. I remember it very well.

Norman's version is lovely, but doesn't capture the tune's straightforward simplicity so well and it seems to me that Sutherland's young soprano is here much closer to the mark. I like the decorations she introduces as well.

I don't wish to derail the thread, but here's the aforementioned Louise Tucker singing one of her big hits, if anyone's interested. Please ignore if you're not.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Now here's a surprise! SOF's is the only person so far not to vote for Joanie.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Now here's a surprise! SOF's is the only person so far not to vote for Joanie.


I love both, was correct that most of you would enjoy both, and you guys are right, Joan's version is closer to the intention of the piece, but I am a sucker for the grand beauty of Jessye's voice shown here at her vocal peak and a small part of me wants that dress. I am particularly glad I was able to take you down good memories lane with this contest


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I love both, was correct that most of you would enjoy both, and you guys are right, Joan's version is closer to the intention of the piece, but I am a sucker for the grand beauty of Jessye's voice shown here at her vocal peak and a small part of me wants that dress. I am particularly glad I was able to take you down good memories lane with this contest


Thank you. I'm looking at some of Louise's stuff on youtube. They're SO camp. It reminds me that I sang backng vocals on a couple of the tracks.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Now here's a surprise! SOF's is the only person so far not to vote for Joanie.


Not the only one! 
It's amazing what a wonderful work Miss Norman has done with her voice and appearance of a Mother Goddess! It doesn't deminish the beauty of Dame Joan's rendition. 
I was surprised to discover that it's a classical piece. I knew it as one of Enya's songs (she rarely records other composers' music). And it could be heard in some period dramas, for example, in "The age of innocence" performed by Enya. 
It sounds fine both with piano and with orchestra, possessing features of chamber music. Maybe English lyrics help.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Gosh! Now this takes me back. Exactly 40 years in fact, when a group of young singers and musicians performed what was once known as _The English Ring _at the Three Choirs Festival in Hereford. How the three unconnected light operas (Benedict's *The Lily of Killarney*, Wallace's *Maritana *and Balfe's *The Bohemian Girl*) is a msytery, but they were very popular in the Victorian era. I played the tenor leads in *The Lily of Killarney *and *The Bohemian Girl*, and I remember a young soprano, called Louise Tucker, who later had a huge success in the Nerthelands singing pop versions of classical pieces, played the lead. She had a gorgeous soprano voice and brought the house down with her rendering of this aria. I remember it very well.
> 
> Norman's version is lovely, but doesn't capture the tune's straightforward simplicity so well and it seems to me that Sutherland's young soprano is here much closer to the mark. I like the decorations she introduces as well.
> 
> I don't wish to derail the thread, but here's the aforementioned Louise Tucker singing one of her big hits, if anyone's interested. Please ignore if you're not.


What a beautiful voice!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

After listening to Sutherland's version, Norman was no competition. Song + voice were perfectly matched with Sutherland.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

ColdGenius said:


> What a beautiful voice!


She did go back into opera after releasing two pop albums and sang as a mezzo-soprano with Dublin Grand Opera and Kent Opera.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am so pleased you guys enjoyed both of these. I thought it would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

*Home Sweet Home*

Dame Joan Sutherland (Soprano), Alexander Murray (Flute), Richard Bonynge (Piano), Ambrosian Light Opera Chorus (Chorus), Tina Bonifacio (Harp)
London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra

Released - 1992

Link to complete contents of above recording -









Home Sweet Home


Home Sweet Home. Decca: 4250482. Buy Presto CD or download online. Dame Joan Sutherland (Soprano), Alexander Murray (Flute), Richard Bonynge (Piano), Ambrosian Light Opera Chorus (Chorus), Tina Bonifacio (Harp) London Symphony Orchestra, New Philharmonia Orchestra



www.prestomusic.com






Link to complete label authorized recording -



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n-aZ33fa_vjjV6yZf94f2v1g581aN2TI8


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I am so pleased you guys enjoyed both of these. I thought it would be a nice change of pace.


It's a beautiful tune - I just want to try out a new trick - Don't mind me... Just go about your business... 



Spoiler:  Angela Gheorghiu














Spoiler: Elīna Garanča 














Spoiler: Sumi Jo


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Shaughnessy said:


> It's a beautiful tune - I just want to try out a new trick - Don't mind me... Just go about your business...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Home sweet home was the last thing sang in public!!!!!


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Home sweet home was the last thing sang in public!!!!!





Spoiler: Dame Joan Sutherland - Home! Sweet Home, Sydney Opera House farewell performance


----------

